# Assassin Snail Overload.



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

Back in March I had set up a nano tank for RCS. Once cycled I added plants and RCS. Some of those plants had hitch-hikers..

Those hitch-hikers happened to be pond snails and MTS. I had quite the explosion of snails. So I bought one single solitary assassin snail to control the population.

Fast forward to the present. I have absolutely no more pond snails or MTS, but I have an almost countless number of assassin snails. Im worried they are living off of my RCS. 

Other than removing them manually, as there are just too many and I couldnt possibly do that without disrupting the flame moss and the rest of the tank. How do I get rid of these assassin snails???


----------



## foamerdave (Apr 27, 2007)

I can think of a few fish that would do the job but they would not be happy in a nano


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Hard to believe that one assassin snail wiped out your entire pest snail population if you had a snail explosion. MTSs and pond snails both multiply much faster that assassins can take them out. Also you need a male and a female assassin snail for them to reproduce. Could you post a picture of your assassin snails?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a single assassin that has all but wiped out my other snail population in my 11g tank.


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

garfieldnfish said:


> Hard to believe that one assassin snail wiped out your entire pest snail population if you had a snail explosion. MTSs and pond snails both multiply much faster that assassins can take them out. Also you need a male and a female assassin snail for them to reproduce. Could you post a picture of your assassin snails?


Trust me when I say that i bought only ONE. And yes, it is in fact an assassin snail. I now have at least 40 of them in a Fluval Edge. This picture is of the one I originally bought. As its the largest one in the tank by a long shot.


----------



## Peterstunt (Jan 10, 2014)

Most pet stores will buy them from you... I mean I'd just take them out and sell them.


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Offer them to your club. Trade for something you want.

My ADA dealer breeds Assassins. Sometimes I get 1/8 carat ones free.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

assassins stop myltiplying when there is shortage of food(pest snails) in the tank. just remove unwanted ones and youll be fine. they reproduce really slow


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll trade you an Aquaclear 110 or a 70 in good working order for a dozen of the snails.
I have one tank that has more trumpet snails than grains of sand ,and would welcome the assassins.
Can PM me if you like.
Sorry if this type of post is not allowed.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Kulli Loaches will take care of them, too.


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

Kntry said:


> Kulli Loaches will take care of them, too.


But they'd also eat my RCS.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Move the RCS out of the tank and keep the assassin colony! As you can see from this thread, they are quite the hot commodity.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I started off with about 20 RCS, maybe 3 months ago, and now have well over 50, probably over 100. I see babies all over the tank every day. The Kulli Loaches must not be eating them because they're multiplying like crazy!

My tank was overrun with pond snails and now I see one or two. I see the Assassins every once in a while but the tank is not overrun with them.


----------



## drip loop (Apr 12, 2014)

Potassium deficiency causes holes if I'm not mistaken..


I'm frequently mistaken


----------



## blue-sun (Jul 25, 2014)

I just donated 15 tiny mystery snails to my LFS yesterday (I looked there for an assassin snail, but they had non). I still have 6-7 tiny ones plus 2 adults. I'd take 1 off your hands to put in the tank and take care of the rest of these.


----------



## keller34 (Aug 31, 2014)

The assassin was likely already carrying when you got her.


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

Sell them to your LFS or on eBay, you can get $3-4 each! (minus shipping)


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Cut back on the food?


----------



## Vino (Jan 19, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Cut back on the food?


The food was various snails (bladder and malaysian trumpets) that came in on my plants and exploded. Once the assassins cleared them up and multiplied I fear they are either eating molts from my rcs colony, or they are preying on my rcs. 

Honestly, Im far too lazy lately to "fish"them out of the tank. Once I do, I will post em up for sale, trade etc. Or just throw a puffer in there and let em do his thing.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Just watch how much food you provide to the fish for a while too..


----------

